# problemi con alsa

## spillo

ciao a tutti, ho un grosso problema ovvero non mi funziona piu l'audio:

oggo stavo ricompilando il mio enorme kernel (2 mega), non ho toccato le impostazioni audio, tutt'altro, ho inoltre salvato il nuovo kernel in un altro file per sicurezza, in modo da poter usare il vecchio... al riavvio ho incontrato problemi relativi al mount della partizione di root quindi son tornato al vecchio kernel per poter ricontrollare, ma l'audio è sparito, già durante il boot si vede l'errore, carica infatti alcuni moduli perfettamente, poi fallisce.

vi dò le informazioni che ritengo utili:

```
lspci | grep -i audio 

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

```
dmesg

[...]

AC'97 space ioremap problem

ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -5

[...]
```

kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

Sound  --->

<M> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M>   Sequencer support

<M>   OSS Mixer API 

<M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]   Support old ALSA API

[*]   Verbose procfs contents

    PCI devices  --->

<M> ATI IXP AC97 Controller

    Open Sound System  --->

< > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)
```

se provo ad avviare alsamixer mi dà il seguente output

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

quale può essere la causa del problema? sono abbastanza preoccupato...

----------

## Peach

domanda banale: hai controllato che i moduli fossero caricati? hai provato a riavviare alsasound? in dmsg/messages c'è qualche errore specifico di alsa?

----------

## viralex

a me non andava (seguendo la guida) poi ho messo il kernel 2.6.25 r1 ed ha funzionato ^^

----------

## spillo

@Peach: hai ragione , non ho postato l'output...

```
* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                   [ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring      
```

farei quello che dice, ma non so usare alsactl, nonostante mi dia tutte le opzioni possibili...

in dmesg nulla di specifico per alsa, mi escono però piu volte errori relativi alla scheda audio:

```
ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8070-0x8077, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8078-0x807f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

AC'97 space ioremap problem

ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -5

AC'97 space ioremap problem

ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -5

```

non capisco...

@viralex: il problema non è incompatibilità del kernel, uso gentoo su questo pc da oltre un mese e mezzo ed ha sempre funzionato...

idee?

----------

## djinnZ

Prova a rimettere a posto i moduli o meglio sposta da qualche parte /lib/modules/vattelappesca e ripopolala. Non è che nel riconfigurare il kernel hai pasticciato con le impostazioni del firmware o del bus pci/pci-express?

----------

## spillo

nada, ancora non va...

domani in serata mi sbatto un po' con una riconfigurazione del kernel che parta (oggi non me ne va uno, non mi carica la partizione di root qualunque kernel io prepari) davvero... da lì vedrò di risolvere...

sono davvero giu, era andato tutto bene sino ad ora, solo un kernel pesantino e mi ero riproposto di lavorarci su...

 nel frattempo, se qualcuno avesse qualche idea per migliorare la situazione si faccia avanti...  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

ma 

```
genkernel --menuconfig kernel/all ; module-rebuild rebuild
```

 è così antipatico rispetto alla sequenza della compilazione manuale (perché in realtà non fa niente altro oltre ad impostare una configurazione di partenza che dovrebbe essere affidabile a detta dei devel) che spesso porta errori di distrazione?

Tanto tempo fa si considerava un errore fare più operazioni manuali del dovuto (meccanizzazione semplice) e si preferiva evitare ogni possibile fonte di rogne (automazione completa), possibile che la legge di murphy non la voglia più ascoltare nessuno?!

Se invece usi genkernel ricordati di cancellare (o di spostare per cancellare solo quando sei sicuro, che è meglio...  :Twisted Evil:  odio i puffi ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole) i file in /etc/kernels o ti ritrovi sempre gli stessi problemi.

----------

## spillo

allora, sono ancora ad un punto morto...

ho rivisto completamente il kernel, facendomi anche aiutare perchè due teste son meglio di una, dopodichè ho riavviato e il nuovo kernel ovviamente mi dà problemi, ovvero va in kernel panic quando si tratta di montare la partizione di root, non ne capisco il motivo visto che è tutto sistemato a dovere...

per ora sono sul mio primo kernel con il quale funziona tutto meno che lo stramaledetto audio... il risultato di /etc/init.d/alsasound start è sempre lo stesso:

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]
```

mi era addirittura venuto il dubbio che fosse partita la scheda audio, ma mi sono tranquillizzato provando con una live...

ora, dovrei trovare il modo di rimediare al fallimento del caricamento dei driver che invece sino a qualche giorno fa ha funzionato...

dò un'altra revisione all'installazione di alsa, intanto attendo consigli...

----------

## djinnZ

stai usando genkernel o procedi manualmente? hai mai pensato di guardare/postare i log? Non è che stai usando una versione del kernel inferiore agli headers? Se hai aggiornato gli headers hai ricompilato la libc? Il kernel che versione è?

Hai ripulito /lib/modules? Non è che hai ARCH="~x86" in make.conf? Non è che hai sbagliato a suo tempo con il chost? etc.

Per il resto ti sono già stati dati tutti i suggerimenti possibili.

----------

## mlg82

hai mai provato a dare:

```
# alsaconf
```

?

----------

